# LSP friendly snow foam.



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m after an LSP friendly snow foam thats as close to “idiot proof” as possible. Long story short but I gave my Dad some Gyeon foam a while back. I then changed to Bilt Hamber autofoam and got him some and again told him what dilution ratio to use. The problem came when he forgot to dilute it and used it neat. This has stripped the LSP off the car and left light marks on the paint. He’s used a local detailer to sort the paint but the detailer told him they Bilt Hamber is really strong and easily strips LSP at the best of times. This has really put him off this foam. On questioning he said that he’d forgotten to dilute the Gyeon foam in the past too but never had any issues. I’m tempted to replace his Bilt Hamber with Gyeon but wondered if theres other stuff on the market that is particularly LSP friendly and forgiving should there be any mistakes in the future?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

There are plenty of options about - I’ve used BH auto foam as yourself, DetailedOnline and 26JPN both perform very well as does Autoglym’s. 

Possibly solution - why not give him the 5L already diluted down (or a few 5L tubs) - so he doesn’t need to worry about diluting ? You can then choose whatever you prefer...


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Could try Ross at Anachem for his Ultrafoam (site sponsor)

https://anachem-automotive.com/coll...foam-ph-neutral-snow-foam?variant=31517773842



> UltraFoam is our pH neutral snow foam.
> It is super foamy, will not dull metals or trims, will not strip waxes, polishes or sealants.
> UltraFoam contains gloss enhancers to leave a clean and shiny finish and rinses easily.


It's a great safe snowfoam.

Don't forget DW10 for 10% Detailing World discount !!!

Cheers 
David


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I use the valet Pro and find it really good.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I use WP 8 Below but I think their 7 below is LSP safe


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Autobrite Magifoam is PH 7 and won't strip anything, totally safe.

Primarily it's all show with very little cleaning power (if at all, it just softens any dirt), however nothing I've used has come close to producing a foam as thick as this does so I always have some to hand.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

91davidw said:


> Could try Ross at Anachem for his Ultrafoam (site sponsor)
> 
> https://anachem-automotive.com/coll...foam-ph-neutral-snow-foam?variant=31517773842


Hmm...



> UltraFoam contains gloss enhancers...


.. not sure I like the sound of that, not something I'd personally want in a foam / pre-wash, especially if I'll be re-applying an LSP after washing and drying the car.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

AG Sprizter works and foams really well. AG suggest no stronger than 100:1 to be LSP safe but you can use much stronger if you need to help shift a coating or up the cleaning. You won't notice any performance difference between this and BH Auto Foam but Spritzer works out cheaper per application (at 100:1) and the foam lasts longer on the panel. (More important in hot weather.) Both good products but Spritzer ticks more boxes for me.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Possibly solution - why not give him the 5L already diluted down (or a few 5L tubs) - so he doesn't need to worry about diluting ? You can then choose whatever you prefer...


I hadn't thought about pre-diluting things for him, that may be a way to go. I tend to buy in bulk for myself so could easily decant some of my products for him into empty bottles.

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Fatboy40 said:


> Autobrite Magifoam is PH 7


I think I have 500ml if it in the garage that I've never opened. That's a good starter for 10.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Another vote here for Valet Pro Advanced Neutral snow foam. Truth be told it's the only snow foam I've ever used but I can vouch it doesn't strip 6 week old Sonax BSD and neither does their shampoo. So both very safe for maintenance wash.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m just using carpro reset as both a foam and shampoo. Works great. And definitely lsp safe.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You may be better mixing it yourself in a spare bottle so he can use pre mixed with water at the correct ratio.

No product is intended to be used at full strength outside the manufacturer instructions.

We all forget or make mistakes, using stronger chemicals at the incorrect ratio can do damage. Write on the container what it is so he knows.

John Tht.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Chris Donaldson*
May I suggest a view?
So a mistake was made not diluting, so what. Most important item appears to learn from the mistake as we all do. It is easy to have loads of options on what others use and think that will fix it, but useless if the lesson is not learnt. 
We all make mistakes, me more than I prefer tbh.:wall:
Actually many people weekly ask about dilutions, so you're not alone there. :thumb:


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Autosmart snow foam Pro. More or less neutral so there's room for errors in dilution


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

I’d give him some car soap that works well as a foam (most modern shampoos), or give him a mild foam with a big sign indicating dilution. I lean towards car shampoo, given his tendency to use neat. I bet he is my kind of whisky drinker


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

DannyRS3 said:


> I'm just using carpro reset as both a foam and shampoo. Works great. And definitely lsp safe.


How many mil of reset are you using in the foam canon, keep meaning to try it as a snow foam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> How many mil of reset are you using in the foam canon, keep meaning to try it as a snow foam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was using 4oz diluted in a standard foam bottle and it foamed up beautifully with the valve open full, however taking to Avi at CarPro he recommended running straight reset in the bottle and just barely cracking the valve open. This seems to use WAY less product and gives the same amazing foam. Works great for me


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

DannyRS3 said:


> I was using 4oz diluted in a standard foam bottle and it foamed up beautifully with the valve open full, however taking to Avi at CarPro he recommended running straight reset in the bottle and just barely cracking the valve open. This seems to use WAY less product and gives the same amazing foam. Works great for me


Straight reset jeez, I'd end up not opf the valve enough and waste the lot lol. Just got a new 1ltr bottle and shame to waste it it's that good lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

91davidw said:


> Could try Ross at Anachem for his Ultrafoam (site sponsor)
> 
> https://anachem-automotive.com/coll...foam-ph-neutral-snow-foam?variant=31517773842
> 
> ...





Fatboy40 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> .. not sure I like the sound of that, not something I'd personally want in a foam / pre-wash, especially if I'll be re-applying an LSP after washing and drying the car.


@Fatboy - thanks for highlighting that - thats actually a copy and paste from UltraGloss, so it's a typo which has been on my site for around 2 years and I've never once noticed it.

Just to clarify and confirm,

UltraFoam is a pure snow foam - it contains nothing other a few basic ingredients and it is designed to allow your chosen pre wash to do its job without the risk of drying out.

I make different variations of foam for different customers - for example, I have coach companies who like a 1 stage wash, so I have formulated a foam which has a lot of cleaning power in it, and a bit of UltraGloss too - not my preferred choice, but he is washing a fleet of 9 luxury coaches so time is of the essence to him.

I have another customer who is a fish merchant, so I have made a snow foam for him which is designed to cling on the inside of his trailers, and neutralise the smell of the fish as well as containing a degreasing element to get rid of fish scale and slime too.

But my UltraFoam is a pure foam, and I can categorically guarantee that it contains nothing which will cause any hard even if used at full strength.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Straight reset jeez, I'd end up not opf the valve enough and waste the lot lol. Just got a new 1ltr bottle and shame to waste it it's that good lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had the same concern, but now find that straight product and just cracking the valve slightly till it starts foaming is far more economical.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @Fatboy - thanks for highlighting that - thats actually a copy and paste from UltraGloss, so it's a typo which has been on my site for around 2 years and I've never once noticed it.


No worries :thumb:

My Magifoam is almost gone, so looking at this video...






... do you think your Ultrafoam will be able to match it for creating a *very* thick foam? (quite often I like it incredibly thick, I know it's not performing any better, but I'm using Magifoam at around 1:3 in the lances bottle sometimes).


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Fatboy40 said:


> No worries :thumb:
> 
> My Magifoam is almost gone, so looking at this video...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I'm only seeing your response now.

Would it seem brash of me to answer that question that I think my foam will _easily_ match it?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Blimey - people still using magifoam?

Overhyped product that is packed full of foaming agents. Pretty poor at cleaning though


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DJ Apple iFoam


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks - I am finding Wax Planet 8 Below and BH Auto Foam are really knocking down LSPs (even below recommended PIRs).

Has anyone found other products that do provide some cleaning power.. I am getting fed up with each of these products as potent as they are.

Anything highly alkaline is out the window... I might try Gtechniq Citrus Foam again, bought some TAC Systems Ultra Foam to try but are there other products worth thinking about?

Cheers!


----------



## tassosmar (Aug 26, 2020)

Karcher Car Shampoo RM 619
According to MSDS
· pH-value at 20 °C: 9.8
· pH-value 1 %: 7.6
· pH 1 % dem. 8.1


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Autoglym Polar Blast is a decent cleaner. It is very foamy but if you limit use to 30-40ml in 500-600ml, it still cleans well and the foam goes off the drive a bit quicker.
Tac Systems Ultra Foam is another good cleaner and can also be used as a shampoo. I tend to use 80/100ml in 600/700ml.
Carpro Reset is a very good cleaner and I have tried it at 30/40/50ml in 500ml and there isn't much in it between those dilutions. It also smells really nice.......
None of these, in my experience, has caused LSP to disappear.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Hi folks - I am finding Wax Planet 8 Below and BH Auto Foam are really knocking down LSPs (even below recommended PIRs).
> 
> Has anyone found other products that do provide some cleaning power.. I am getting fed up with each of these products as potent as they are.
> 
> ...


Have you considered Autoglanz Spritzer?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Have you considered Autoglanz Spritzer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Had just put it in the same category as Auto Foam or 8 Below in being a very powerful cleaner .. maybe I'm confusing it with another product?

To provide further context and at the risk of boring people, I had recently settled on TAC Ultra Foam as a mild summer snow foam for when the car is dusty rather than dirty - idea being that I could enjoy my less chemically resistant Polish Angel toppers for months rather than weeks. I'd kind of accepted that as a limitation of that brand and found a way around that.

In the winter Ultra Foam just won't have enough cleaning power so in advance I had specifically applied Cancoat (a product I've got along well with standalone) as a super durable topper to my Gtechniq Ultra/Exo combo so that my car retained good self-cleaning properties throughout winter despite the use of more powerful snowfoams.

This was all going fine until this week I noticed Cancoat starting to slow (still beading well ofc) having been hit with Wax Planet Eight below at max 2% weekly (30ml in a 700ml lance - any less and it doesn't even foam). That's what's making me properly puzzled - these foams are meant to be LSP safe yet before I even reach the winter months the slow down has started.

Both brands (BH/WP) market these products as LSP safe within recommended dilution ratios. I would really love to know the extent of testing they've done to make such a bold claim... for BH it's likely based on their horrific to use but detergent resistant DSW - who knows maybe Cancoat isn't a well enough formulated LSP by BH's standards.

So where previously I thought this was a Polish Angel problem, I'm starting to think it's actually a snow foam problem. Is it a coincidence that on the cars I snow foam I never achieve manufacturer's durability despite not doing big miles or living in a particularly harsh environment? Take Gtechniq Exo.. supposed to last for 18-24 months but despite being professionally applied, failed on me 4 times in the last year.

I can't be the only one?? BSD is a product that is significantly knocked back by Auto Foam. There are still a tonne of BSD users on here, Auto Foam is the most popular snow foam so how are more people not raising this as a concern.. are people just slapping on more product and never noticing this, do people not care or understand that their LSP only retains it's peak performance until their next snow foam wash?

My next quest is to find a snow foam that cleans but not counterproductively to the extent which my LSPs are going to take an unnecessary beating. Kevin from Autobrite confirmed Magifoam is pH 7.2 - if I remember it wasn't a million miles off Auto Foam on Jon's famed dirt simulator test? Anyone used it?

Would love to hear from BH or WaxPlanet on this and what is deemed to be an LSP not degraded by these products.. epic cleaning power but with compromises IMO...


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

GC#65 said:


> Autoglym Polar Blast is a decent cleaner. It is very foamy but if you limit use to 30-40ml in 500-600ml, it still cleans well and the foam goes off the drive a bit quicker.
> Tac Systems Ultra Foam is another good cleaner and can also be used as a shampoo. I tend to use 80/100ml in 600/700ml.
> Carpro Reset is a very good cleaner and I have tried it at 30/40/50ml in 500ml and there isn't much in it between those dilutions. It also smells really nice.......
> None of these, in my experience, has caused LSP to disappear.


Used AG Polar Blast for the first time at the weekend after finishing my Magifoam. 40-50 ml topped up with 900ml water in a 1 litre foam cannon.

Cleaned off a weeks worth of rain dust and pollen etc without hindering LSP. Still clinged well with some persuasion vs the LSP.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

ad_182_uk said:


> Used AG Polar Blast for the first time at the weekend after finishing my Magifoam. 40-50 ml topped up with 900ml water in a 1 litre foam cannon.
> 
> Cleaned off a weeks worth of rain dust and pollen etc without hindering LSP. Still clinged well with some persuasion vs the LSP.


So this is exactly why I'm asking for feedback on Magifoam as Polar Blast didn't clean anywhere near as well in the dirt simulator testing I mentioned and generally is known as one of the more superficial foams. Also in my opinion based on 8-9 Autoglym products I've used in the semi-recent past, it's a brand still designing easy to use but fundamentally 'entry level' products. Sounds like you preferred Polar Blast so I'm now concerned that Magifoam is as useless as any pH neutral foam :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Had just put it in the same category as Auto Foam or 8 Below in being a very powerful cleaner .. maybe I'm confusing it with another product?
> 
> To provide further context and at the risk of boring people, I had recently settled on TAC Ultra Foam as a mild summer snow foam for when the car is dusty rather than dirty - idea being that I could enjoy my less chemically resistant Polish Angel toppers for months rather than weeks. I'd kind of accepted that as a limitation of that brand and found a way around that.
> 
> ...


I feel your frustrations...

I went thought the same thing, following the popular brands reviewed here any on YouTube. Found BH auto foam to be a superb product for cutting traffic film, but it removed my ceramic coatings hydrophobics in just a few months. Like many other newbies, I started adding toppers after a wash believing this was just wet was required. Then I dug around a bit and found that alkalinity was indeed removing cermaic and toppers easily. I did a bit of testing with surfex hd and stripped a 3 month old cquarz application off my bonnet at just a 10% dilution, and gently rubbed in with a MF applicator.

Bottom line is that these strong alkaline pre-washes aren't at all compatible with LSPs or ceramics despite the coatings proporting to be chemical resistant, and the soaps claiming they won't hurt your protection. The two just aren't compatible. The thing is, with a decent coating, or lsp you shouldn't need a strong pre-wash in most situations. Water itself is enough to easily clean the surface. Neutral snow foams under perform if you are looking for the same cleaning power as alkaline washes, but what they can do is soften the dirt a bit before being rinsed. But then most PH neutral shampoos that we already likely have can be foamed on all the same and do as good if not better a job. So I've landed on CarPro reset for both pre-wash foam when needed, and foamed on again for the main wash and my cermaic looks as good as the day I applied in, with no toppers now 8 months later. Same with the wife car which gets doused in hydro2 when it stops beading, and its coming on 4 months and still performing.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Auto Glanz Spritzer; keep it to the 'LSP safe ratio' detailed on the bottle and you're sorted. It foams better than BH-AF and shifts as much dirt in my humble opinion. There's no way I'm buying AF after using Spritzer. 👌🏻


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Blimey - people still using magifoam?
> 
> Overhyped product that is packed full of foaming agents. Pretty poor at cleaning though


:lol:

It's good fun to use though, especially if young kids (if you can get them away from playing Fall Guys) are helping you clean the car.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Had just put it in the same category as Auto Foam or 8 Below in being a very powerful cleaner .. maybe I'm confusing it with another product?
> 
> To provide further context and at the risk of boring people, I had recently settled on TAC Ultra Foam as a mild summer snow foam for when the car is dusty rather than dirty - idea being that I could enjoy my less chemically resistant Polish Angel toppers for months rather than weeks. I'd kind of accepted that as a limitation of that brand and found a way around that.
> 
> ...


Not as strong as either with regards to PH levels. It's a mild alkaline neat & then when diluted ends up PH neutral typically through a foam lance. It's still a good cleaner but I think it's more gentle compared to both AF & 8B. Could be worth considering for your requirements.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sil (Jul 4, 2013)

atbalfour said:


> So this is exactly why I'm asking for feedback on Magifoam as Polar Blast didn't clean anywhere near as well in the dirt simulator testing I mentioned and generally is known as one of the more superficial foams. Also in my opinion based on 8-9 Autoglym products I've used in the semi-recent past, it's a brand still designing easy to use but fundamentally 'entry level' products. Sounds like you preferred Polar Blast so I'm now concerned that Magifoam is as useless as any pH neutral foam :lol:


Did you ever find the perfect foam?


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Give Koch Chemie - Gentle Snow Foam a go, I’ve been using it in all but winter months and find it cleans well if done regularly, stepping to BH AutoFoam when left longer or heavier dirt build up.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sil said:


> Did you ever find the perfect foam?


In all seriousness amidst the covid boredom this has been an area I've continued to research and test - I love to solve a problem of my own making but sadly haven't found 'THE' holy grail of snow foams. I have however found a system that works (for me) and stumbled upon a few very good ones which I use depending on the situation.

For context, I like extremely high performing LSPs and crazy beading etc (because I use forced air to dry my car), but like everyone else I also like swirl free paint, the issue is that I can't regularly polish it because it's got a 9 year ceramic coating on it (never again!!).

To many the solution would be to get 99% of the dirt off chemically and live with the consequences, then reapply LSPs; but from past experience of my particular coating (which has been professionally reapplied under warranty 4 times) it is not fond of regular use of alkaline cleaners - that's not to say that other LSPs or coatings can't withstand them better.

I've spent the money on this coating (albeit chose the wrong one) and I'm determined to ensure it doesn't fail again by chemically eroding it's beading/self cleaning performance. I've also found that when a coating (or any LSP) does begin to fade the product you layer on top doesn't perform or last half as well, so once the underlying coating goes the toppers are pretty much worthless unless regularly topping, then the returns are diminishing as you're likely doing so over a car that hasn't been fully decon'd (that's another debate!)

Back to snow foams... I've spent a good amount of time trying to find a really good pH neutral snow foam which actually cleans and KKD Blizzard Neutral is by far the best I've used to date. It claims to have the power of an Alkaline foam while being neutral and non-caustic. I know it's limits though, and when the car is properly filthy, as it was this week with the snow and a few motorway dashes I reach for something more potent like AutoGlanz Spritzer (or Wax Planet Eight Below) which have exceptional cleaning ability.

I've found that by keeping on top of the car regularly, and using the more aggressive cleaners sparingly I've managed to prolong the life of Cancoat I applied over my coating as a heavy duty sacrificial layer significantly. I know from the distinctive way water beads that there is still protection protecting my coating which is what I'm after. I've only topped Cancoat a couple of times (in October, with SC Mist a 10% SIO2 spray topper) to boost it's gloss and paint slickness and it did that job well.

The combination of using the (very good) pH neutral foam in place of the alkaline foams where I can get away with it, and the chemical resistant LSPs I'm using in place of the fragile toppers I used to love have really been a good combo (for me anyway)..


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

jamiepollock643 said:


> Give Koch Chemie - Gentle Snow Foam a go, I've been using it in all but winter months and find it cleans well if done regularly, stepping to BH AutoFoam when left longer or heavier dirt build up.


Gentle by name, gentle by nature was my conclusion. Couldn't recommend for anything more than summer dust as you say!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

I read somewhere on here that another DW Member was using Carpro Reset as a Snow Foam and is LSP Safe.

As it is a Concentrated product he was using it as a Pre-Wash applied via the Lance aswell as a Shampoo at Contact Stage with great results.

He had been using other Pre Wash Snow Foams previously but had issues with them Stripping the Ceramic Coating and he wasn't getting anywhere near the longevity on the LSP's as he should have and put it down to the Pre-Wash stripping the Coating over a short period of time.

Started using Carpro Reset and never had an issue since.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

bonelorry said:


> I read somewhere on here that another DW Member was using Carpro Reset as a Snow Foam and is LSP Safe.
> 
> As it is a Concentrated product he was using it as a Pre-Wash applied via the Lance aswell as a Shampoo at Contact Stage with great results.
> 
> ...


Reset is great - I just didn't think it removed quite as much as a dedicated snow foam in a 'touchless' way but to be fair didn't do much experimenting with it.


----------



## Sil (Jul 4, 2013)

It's such a shame about your coating being that much of a letdown! I really thought the point of a long term solution was to offer great chemical and mating resistance. I find this really interesting.
I'll give blizzard a try! BH autofoam definitely damages my lsp.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Another option would be to pre mix some.ready to go, I do this to save time but it would rule out bad dilution ratios and saves mixing up snow foam every wash or every 2 washes.

Cost me around a tenner from amazon for the 25l
















Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Rian said:


> Another option would be to pre mix some.ready to go, I do this to save time but it would rule out bad dilution ratios and saves mixing up snow foam every wash or every 2 washes.
> 
> Cost me around a tenner from amazon for the 25l
> 
> ...


That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Interested to hear peoples findings on this topic as Im nearly out of Gyeon Foam and looking for a new 'topper safe' snow foam with abit more/the most bite.

Ill be using it as a pre wash between heavier cleans with the hard hitters (AF/WP 8B), to maintain the topper. 

Atbalfour - Did you find KKD Blizz PH Nuetral cleans well against other softer snow foams? Reason I ask is that the only short vid Ive seen of it, it didnt seem to clean that well (Alfiedetailing vid)? Mind it is the only video ive seen on it, so my observations are limited to that alone. Seems incredibly economical however! 

Going between videos and reviews here and there, it seems the likes of WP 7B, AG Piste and VP Advanced SF seem to clean abit better? 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Mclarxn said:


> Interested to hear peoples findings on this topic as Im nearly out of Gyeon Foam and looking for a new 'topper safe' snow foam with abit more/the most bite.
> 
> Ill be using it as a pre wash between heavier cleans with the hard hitters (AF/WP 8B), to maintain the topper.
> 
> ...


Yeah don't be put off by the Alfie Detailing video, he used almost half the recommended dose on the bottle of 100ml in 900ml of water.

Its comfortably the most effective neutral snow foam I've used. Sometimes a pre wash or step up to an alkaline foam is required though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Perfect, sounds good to me! Yeah, will be using this where I can get away with it in between the deeper cleans just to keep ontop of the car and retain my topper (PA RW Currently).

Will give it a try mate, cheers! 



Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only my opinion but the full range of foams KKD offer aren't worth investing in. 

The standard foam offers very little cleaning power & even the more alkaline foams like force & extreme also failed to impress me. Certainly not a patch on others on the market.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Interesting to hear your thoughts on this Brian. I seemed to have heard good and bad about this.

Out of curiosity, what would be your picks out of the milder snow foams?

Ive got BH AF for the heavier cleans when required, just looking for something for the interim stages that cleans well (as good as it can for a mild pre wash) and doesnt affect my toppers. Looking at tests gone by, Gyeon Foam seems to be near the bottom for cleaning power. Thats what i currently use but now wonder if I can get more bite without compromising the lsp.

Coincidently saw a post from Andreas (XaronFR i think?) on DC this morning who has WP 7B and AG Piste in his favourite for the safe snow foams, alongside a multitude of others.

All opinions are good opinions on this really. I havent tried many of the safer foams so open to ideas! No doubt ill be need deep in new pre wash to try in around a month... .

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Only my opinion but the full range of foams KKD offer aren't worth investing in.
> 
> The standard foam offers very little cleaning power & even the more alkaline foams like force & extreme also failed to impress me. Certainly not a patch on others on the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Interesting one Brian, myself and a few others on here have had really good results from KKD Blizzard and that's having used a lot of neutral snow foams over the past couple of years. Piste is one I haven't tried and do rate Spritzer and AG generally so must give that a go at some stage.


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Just bumping this topic as it's an area of interest for me currently.

I've just recently bought a car with ceramic coating and when stocking up on new supplies, went for the tried and tested BH Auto Foam.

But like the poster(s) here, I'm concerned about it's effect on the coating under frequent use..

I think now that spring / summer is approaching, it will mainly be a case of lifting dust and pollen from the paint rather than mud or thick dirt, so I think maybe a gentle foam will be preferable to just lift that stuff away and reduce the chance of swirls.

I'm assuming that where a stronger foam like BH AF will clean more due to its chemical makeup and be ideal for the winter muck, a less aggressive but 'foamier' foam with longer dwell time will be more useful for lifting away that layer of dust without degrading the LSP?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I hadn't thought about pre-diluting things for him, that may be a way to go. I tend to buy in bulk for myself so could easily decant some of my products for him into empty bottles.
> 
> Great idea, thanks!


Might want to check into that, I heard that some foams cane be "pre-diluted", I think this was Autoglym (and I can't remember if it was Polar Blast, or Seal).

A good option as long as the foam is usable down the road.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Smithyithy said:


> Just bumping this topic as it's an area of interest for me currently.
> 
> I've just recently bought a car with ceramic coating and when stocking up on new supplies, went for the tried and tested BH Auto Foam.
> 
> ...


Definitely, many people just use Auto Foam at a reduced concentration where the car isn't dirty.. that's one way to do it, personally I find the (already thin) foam at an even reduced concentration to not have any staying power and dries out very quickly. If the car isn't dirty there is no reason to use anything above pH neutral... go for one that gives you a decent bit of dwell time without leaving foam on your driveway 2 days later (like some do!)...

My suggestions would be Labocosmetica Neve or KKD Blizzard.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Definitely, many people just use Auto Foam at a reduced concentration where the car isn't dirty.. that's one way to do it, personally I find the (already thin) foam at an even reduced concentration to not have any staying power and dries out very quickly. If the car isn't dirty there is no reason to use anything above pH neutral... go for one that gives you a decent bit of dwell time without leaving foam on your driveway 2 days later (like some do!)...
> 
> My suggestions would be Labocosmetica Neve or KKD Blizzard.


Have you tried cutting BHAF with a more "foamy" foam like Polar Blast, to get a middle ground in cleaning power and foam thickness? I sometimes add some APC to Polar Blast, or if the car is bad spray APC on the paint and foam over it. Since APC is so economical mixed down to TFR levels it works well without having to buy multiple types of foam.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheep said:


> Have you tried cutting BHAF with a more "foamy" foam like Polar Blast, to get a middle ground in cleaning power and foam thickness? I sometimes add some APC to Polar Blast, or if the car is bad spray APC on the paint and foam over it. Since APC is so economical mixed down to TFR levels it works well without having to buy multiple types of foam.


The last time my car was very dirty i went around the lower panels with a 1:20 solution in my pump sprayer using carpro lift and multix 50/50. It worked well, of course i still had to put the mitt to the paint. About an oz each in 1000ml. However, next time i will bump it up alittle. The best way to figure out how to use products is to use products.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Sheep said:


> Have you tried cutting BHAF with a more "foamy" foam like Polar Blast, to get a middle ground in cleaning power and foam thickness? I sometimes add some APC to Polar Blast, or if the car is bad spray APC on the paint and foam over it. Since APC is so economical mixed down to TFR levels it works well without having to buy multiple types of foam.


Never even occurred to me to mix products like that. Time to experiment i think!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> My suggestions would be Labocosmetica Neve or KKD Blizzard.


Which KKD Blizzard? Bubble Gum, Tutti Frutti or Vanilla?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Guessing Tutti Frutti or Vanilla, as Bubble Gum is not PH neutral.


----------

